# arrow length



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

i just recently purchased a new bow and was wondering if and how long i should trim my arrows to i have a 29 inch draw length anthe arrows are 32 1/2 inches carbon express maxima hunter 350. if they need to be trimmed what can they be cut with. thanks


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

jason_n

knock an arrow and pull your bow back all the way until you hit the wall. then have someone mark the arrow about one inch in front of your rest.

good luck this season.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

after you have someone mark them, use a dremel high speed tool with a cut off wheel. put the arrow in a drill and spin it (fast enough but not so the arrow wobbles). cut on your mark with the dremel. or you could buy an arrow cutter. this would be more precise but also cost more.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bowinchester said:


> after you have someone mark them, use a dremel high speed tool with a cut off wheel. put the arrow in a drill and spin it (fast enough but not so the arrow wobbles). cut on your mark with the dremel. or you could buy an arrow cutter. this would be more precise but also cost more.


Id use a mini chop saw with a carbon blade. At leat 5,000 RPM's for carbon arrows.

Square cuts are very important for shaft/insert trueness, especially when you put a broadhead on, and I just cant see you being very precise with the method you described.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Bear in mind that when you shorten an arrow you stiffen it's spine. You need to check the manufacturer's spine chart before you start trimming and will have to re-tune your set up for the shorter/stiffer arrows...


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

if they were my arrows i would cut them an inch in front of the riser and not the rest, if you ever plan on using a larger broadhead like gobbler guillotines or any other large diameter broadheads, it wont clear the sight window when you draw back.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks guys i just ordered an arrow cutter, that just seems the be bulletproof. thanks again


----------

